# Trying to get this coppery red hair color



## jwllms93 (Oct 8, 2014)

I have been trying to get this hair color and have yet to nail it. I just recently bought wella color charm in 6R Red terrcotta t sally's but I know its not quite right. Any ideas for color combos that might help me to get that copper tone?


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 9, 2014)

What colour is your hair currently?


----------



## jwllms93 (Oct 9, 2014)

A grown out slightly lighter more blondish version of this. I can never seen to find that happy place between darker red and orange ish blonde. I want more coppery natural red. My grow out and natural color is a mousey dish water brown


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 11, 2014)

I don't know about colour combos, but the advice I always give when you don't know what you're doing in regards to colour is to leave it to the pros. Take your photo in, get a colour consultation from a specialist. You can always ask what you can do to maintain/touch it up on your own.  (If you can't afford a colour job at a salon, try a beauty school. It's often cheaper, and you'd be helping students get hands-on experience.)


----------

